# Calling all College Students



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I would like to start a thread that is a guide to keeping bettas in dorms. I would discuss picking a tank, decorations, and fish, as well as moving fish, and linking to other threads and briefly explaining things like cycling.
What I would like to do is get some resources from other college students that keep bettas. What are your suggestions? What tanks do you like? What problems have you run across and how did you fix them? 
I wanted to get started on a guide now since many incoming college freshman will begin looking at things like this in the near future. I know that at this time last year, I began researching even though I didn't get my first betta until February.
I plan to also make a PDF version of this that can be printed, so I would also appreciate some pictures of tanks and bettas in your college dorm.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know about starting a thread specifically about it, I feel like that's kind of the point of the whole site? People ask about desk tanks and talk about decorations constantly and there is not a single day that goes by that someone doesn't ask something about cycling. As for moving tanks, people can easily just do a search for moving and find people's problems, tips, and experiences. But I'm sure every college student that sees a thread labeled "college students" would jump in and say something.

I like the idea of this information guide though and I really think tank size needs to be stressed more than which particular tank. A college student (like me before I learned the error of my ways, killing many a betta) is going to skim through most information and try to get away with the smallest tank size possible. Especially for a beginner, a larger tank size makes life easier!

I think maybe stress the idea of making sure having a tank is acceptable in the dorm, and if so making sure they can have a good size. 

I think a set it and forget it type tank has worked the best for me. In my betta tanks I feed them every day but only change like 20% of the water around once a month, tons of live plants. During finals and busy times this is super great. Also explaining how cycling a tank saves money may convince some to actually read about cycling.

Moving a tank is a pain. No matter how you phrase it, it's annoying. You don't always have to scratch the cycle though, keeping the filter media wet you can save a lot of your good bacteria!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Really my intention behind it is something that can be shared as a single page guide for people who don't frequent here. I want it to be what people find when they search "betta in college dorm" like I did. Basically, it will just a source of compiled information.
I am really stressing the planted tank. It will help me learn more about certain plants since I am just getting started with plants this weekend.
One of the other reasons I want to make this is the issue of moving. I looked up how to move a fish tank and found almost nothing because very few people move tanks on a normal basis. Basically, I want to make this because this is what I searched for and never found last year (I didn't even find this site until this year when I was looking up baby betta care).


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I think this is a great idea, and a good way for people to share their experiences with others who are looking to do the same thing or are already doing it. I think by making this a thread it would be easier for people to access the information in one place instead of having to search through old threads. I would love to share some of my experiences with moving betta fish as well as keeping them in dorms! I did it for all 4 years of my college experience as well as my roommate, so I could definitely offer some tips.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That would be great! Once I get a rough version done, I will post it here for others to review and add on to. But, feel free to share anything now too!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not a college student but I know that a lot of college students use the great choice 2.5 gallon glass aquarium.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I'm not too sure what kind of advice you would like, so I'm just going to ramble on. 

Over my years of keeping and transporting bettas back and forth from college to home, I have found that you should keep tanks as simple as possible. When you start getting too fancy then it becomes a nightmare for constantly setting up and taking down twice a year, especially when you have to move all of your other things out of the dorm too. My roommate and I kept about 20 bettas at one given time so definitely make sure that you know the rules of your school such as tank size, etc. that you are allowed to keep. Don't be like us >.< I know that most people tell you to keep bettas in a 2.5 or over tank if possible, but I have found that even if you keep a betta in a gallon tank, as long as you keep up maintenance it honestly doesn't matter. My roommate and I never had any problems with keeping our tanks at 76 or higher because we always kept our room at 80 degrees year round, so if you aren't charged for electricity/heat, and are tight on a heater that is always an option too. I found that one of the best things that my roommate and I did was that we kept our fish stuff in totes, I use a locker box. So when you were ready to go you could. We also always saved taking down the fish tanks last. I know we both normally packed everything in the vehicles and then took down tanks right before we left, that way the fish weren't in their cups long. If you don't have any extra cups/their cups might have broken, ziploc containers with holes cut in the lids work great too! And they are more spacious. I never had to worry about taking my fish on a long trip because, I only lived 2 hours away, but my roommate lived 16 hours away, and she always took 2 extra gallons (although someone without 9 bettas wouldn't need that much) with her of already made up water from the school. It definitely helped without them having to go through a constant different water parameter change. We also never cycled our tanks, so I'm not too sure how well that works with moving beneficial bacteria, besides keeping it in water. I know that a lot of people on here are all about cycling and that is a good thing, but when you are constantly moving a tank, I think it is kind of pointless, because you don't know how your beneficial bacteria will react to having different water parameters and constantly being taken out of their tank environment. When living in a dorm I think that if you are going to be constantly moving then I wouldn't worry about cycling a tank, especially if you are going to be keeping a tank from 1-3 gallons. I see it as pointless. I've had fish live in uncycled tanks for as long as fish who live in cycled tanks, so I think that when someone is looking to set up a tank for a betta I wouldn't stress out about it too much, although if someone also wants to attempt it try it too! 

That is all I can think of at the moment D:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have many different tanks. I have a few of the great choice 2.5 gallons, an Aqueon minibow 2.5 , a tetra 3G cube, three 10g, one 5g marine land crescent, 1 5.5g top fin tank and a 20g high. When I'm at school all of these except the 20g and one 10 gallon are with me. Moving the big tanks is a pain though


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Could you review some of the tanks for me if you have time?


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

My advice to a new college betta owner would be to make sure you have the time and money to commit to keeping a pet. Vincent was more maintenance than I originally intended, but worth every moment.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah sure!

Great Choice 2.5g:

This tank overall is wonderful, it's cheap and comes with a glass lid. Though with gravel or other substrates in it it doesn't hold 2.5 gallons, it holds closer to 2 gallons but it makes a nice tank for a betta. I personally prefer tanks with built in lighting and this tank does not have that but a cheap clip on lamp works just fine for a light. The lid doesn't offer any cut outs for heater cords so it is propped up in the spot the cord comes up which makes for a less than pleasing aesthetic sometimes but with that said it allows for oxygen flow to the surface of the water which is necessary for Betta health. 

Aqueon Minibow 2.5g:

I could sing this tank's praises till the cows come home. I love this tank. I love the look, and the fact that it actually holds closer to 3 gallons of water. It's a big 2.5g tank. I prefer the LED lid over the incandescent lid because the bulbs in the incandescent burn out or break way too easy whereas the LED lighting works well and is durable through moves from school and home. It's made of acrylic which is more durable than glass but scratches easily. The filter that comes with this tank is garbage and can be thrown directly into the garbage. It's too strong for the tank and the water isn't sent through the media well at all. Not to mention it takes up half of the tank so lighting isn't the best with the filter in place. Allows for adequate oxygen flow and is aesthetically pleasing to have on a dorm room desk or your room at home. 

Tetra 3g cube:

This is another tank that would look good at the dorm or at home. The acrylic is durable and easy to clean. The lighting is a little dim if you want plants in the tank so if you want live plants and want this tank I would recommend getting something that would be better for lights. Overall I really like this tank, though the lid does have some open spots you might want to cover up if you have a jumper. Or keep water level a little low. The filter mine came with is the Tetra Whisper 3i which isn't too strong for the tank and works great although the airpump can be a little loud. 

Marineland 5g crescent:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this tank. It's very aesthetically pleasing and fits well on a dresser or sturdy desk. Comes with a Tetra Whisper 10 filter which is adjustable so it's easy to adapt to the tank and works nice with a 10 gallon as well. They re did the tank recently and I don't think they sell this version anymore but the version they do sell the "nook 5" is essentially the same tank but with LED lighting built into the lid instead of the separate light like the "crescent 5" has. The new lighting isn't my favorite as it lights the middle of the tank up but keeps the edges dark whereas the lighting my tank has lights up the whole tank. Again, this tank is easy to clean and provides room a plenty for the betta to swim around. I would recommend this tank to anyone who wanted a 5 gallon. 

Topfin 5.5 gallon kit:

I got this tank for $20 on Black Friday. I really like it but with that said, there are some things I don't like about the kit itself. Now the kit comes with a filter rated for a 20 gallon which is a big no no for me. Mine came with a filter rated for a 10 gallon but was able to be baffled to use in the 5.5 gallon. The lighting is LED and is one small strip in the middle of the lid which is surprisingly adequate for Anubias growing. My anubias has prospered very well in this tank. Overall this is a nice tank but with how much it is regularly I'm not sure if its worth having to get a proper filter right away. 

Aqueon 10g kit:

The tank itself is nice. The lid is great. The filter is too strong and the heater almost killed two fish. I hate Aqueon heaters and I refuse to use the filter. With having to switch out the filter and not being able to use the heater it made the kit not really worth it but I like that I didn't have to buy a separate lid for this tank like I did for my other 10g. Up at this 10g size it becomes harder to fit into a dorm room so if you want to have a 10g tank, I'd probably recommend having only the one tank. It also becomes harder to move when you get to this size. Since you don't really want to do 100% changes on cycled tanks, but you're going to want to cycle your tank, it's harder to make sure your cycle remains stable. 

Aqueon 10g bare tank:

Same tank as above only I got this tank at Petco's $ per gallon sale. Same as above with quality, although I was able to customize what lid i wanted, what filter and heater as well so I like it a lot better. 

20g high:

Do not get this tank if you are moving between college and home. If you must have a 20g tank keep it home. It is a pain in the butt to set up and move around as it weighs almost 260 pounds full. You're going to want a stand for it that is built to hold the tank. Don't get me wrong, I love this tank and the fish I have in it is ecstatic with all the space (went form 2.5 gallons to 20 gallons). I got this tank off of craigslist for $30. I got some plants, gravel, and a filter with it as well (all included in the $30 price.) so I got a pretty good deal although I had to purchase the lid and stand separately. But I will stress with a tank this size, do not get one if you're going to be moving the tank frequently. It is a pain to move because of its weight.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

My advice would be for freshmen to NOT get a fish. So many get one just to have one and they are in some ****ty conditions. I think they should only bring a fish with them to college is A) have a "calling" to CARE for another living thing, B) have prior experience, and C) have a light course load.


----------



## ThatRandomEv (May 21, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> My advice would be for freshmen to NOT get a fish. So many get one just to have one and they are in some ****ty conditions. I think they should only bring a fish with them to college is A) have a "calling" to CARE for another living thing, B) have prior experience, and C) have a light course load.


I don't think that's necessarily true. I'm going to college this year and I'm definitely taking my little Francis with me. Mainly because I don't trust my parents, because every fish they've had died. I think as long as you make sure to do weekly water changes,feed them, and research how to take care of them everything should be good.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

ThatRandomEv said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. I'm going to college this year and I'm definitely taking my little Francis with me. Mainly because I don't trust my parents, because every fish they've had died. I think as long as you make sure to do weekly water changes,feed them, and research how to take care of them everything should be good.


I'm sorry, I meant to say don't buy a fish just because you are going to college, i.e. it shouldn't be on your shopping list. You should get a fish because you like them and can take care of them. They shouldn't be bought like an ornament that can be neglected.


----------



## ThatRandomEv (May 21, 2016)

Oh ok, I guess I just read it wrong. I totally agree that you shouldn't buy one as an ornament because they are living things. So many people do that to betta fish and its just wrong to do that to such beautiful fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My sophomore year roommate bought a betta just to have a betta. Never fed or changed water. I ended up doing it because I couldn't stand him not having water changes or food. I ended up keeping him.


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

I just graduated from college a few weeks ago, last summer I upgraded from a 1.5 gallon tank to 10 gallons and by the end of summer got another one as a "vacation tank". So one I left running at home (with a bunch of plants and a nerite snail) and the other I brought up to college with me. Over breaks (if allowed) I would leave the tank running at college and cup Ra to bring him home. Over Christmas break I moved the tank over to the science building so I could have the filter/lights running since my professor gave me permission. It was so much easier than draining and lugging the tank back and forth so if that's possible for you I 100% recommend it.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks! I would totally do that if I could afford it. But, I have 3 fish, so that would be a lot of tanks. I would divide the 20 gallon, but I don't feel safe doing that after what happened with my 10 gallon divided tank (male jumped in with female I thought was a male t the time).


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm no longer in the dorms until the Fall rolls around, but I will be setting up the tank I used for college this week  It's a 2.5g plain old tank from Petco with a Finnex Stingray LED light attachment. I'll probably be dirting it again and capping with a black sand this time. Hopefully not forgetting to dose excel every few days or once a week, either. I'd love to set up a dedicated CO2 system, but I don't have enough money keep up with it.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Have you looked at the one the Kind of DIY did? I watched the video on it yesterday and it's really cheap.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah I just took a look at it, and it looks great! I'll probably just finish up my excel bottle then set one up


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That's great! I love his videos. I think I am going to use a couple of his things if I get a bigger tank sometime from a garage sale or something. I looked at the CO2 thing because I was thinking of using it and setting up my 10-gallon as a planted tank and then not putting anything besides maybe snails in it and leave it at home. But you have to put yeast or acid in about every 1.5 weeks.


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

I got a betta my senior year of college when I had an apartment. Looking back I wish I would have spent more money on my initial purchases and not have gotten the cheap 1gal tank I did. Since learning what all bettas really need his accommodations have been upgraded, but I wish I would have just spent a little more in the beginning because it would have saved me in the long run. I don't think it is implausible to have a betta while in college, my advice would be to make a larger initial investment and think about where you can realistically put a tank. I only had to travel with my fish once and he made the 6 hour journey home in his cup for lack of a better option, so I can't really comment on how to travel.


----------



## Noofjeuh (Jun 5, 2016)

My experience/advice as a student. 

-get a 5 gallon tank. 
(I had the cute but deadly 0.8 gallon marina tanks thinking the fish would thrive and be happy.. A big NO-NO, later on I used 2.5 gal but I still find this cramped. 
-get a heater. 
-get a filter. 
-And NO tank mates. 
- get a Syphon. Makes
-everything way more easy and less messy. 
-and lest but not least DO YOUR WATER CHANGES!! 

Decorations and gravel should be up to the student as long as they do the nylon test. 


Oh and tell them a tank can be really cheap. One of my tanks costs 

Pre owned aquarium: 20€ 
Superfish heater: +-10€ 
Superfish filter: +-10 
And gravel + decorations: 20€ 

So the aquarium costs more or less 50€. Which is cheaper and more efficient than those little death trap tanks. 

Also I like my betta in a 5 gal tank. It is like a gem swimming around  


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Aura621 (Jun 3, 2016)

I really appreciate this thread! 
I have some questions! A.) cycling B.) moving long distance with a "cycled" tank 
A.) I've read a lot about cycling online, and bare with me more experienced aquarists, but, I am still having a hard time understanding the technical need for cycling. I've seen things saying you can't cycle anything under 5 gallons. If that's the case- why cycle any tank? What does "cycling" really mean? Is it just the stabilization of bacterial colonies? Can't that be done with jus 50% water changes over time? I know when I was a kid and we had a pet bettas in a 1 gallon and a 30 gallon fish tank full of different freshwater fish, my parents didn't know anything about cycling, they just left some of the old water in the tank. So, those fish all seemed to live happy decently long lives. I'm much more protective and emotionally invested in my betters and I want to do what is best for them, but I am having a hard time wrapping my head around the need for cycling. I'm also confused because sometimes online I read about washing tanks completely in vinegar or doing 100% water changes while rinsing the decor. I those circumstances, I can't imagine a tank would maintain the bacterial colonies after such intense cleansing- so- what happens when you do that? Where's the need for cycling go? Could somebody help explain this to me? It's confusing to me. Thank you so much 
B.) Moving long distance. I have 4, 10 gallon tanks right now which I think are cycled. Partly because I've used "Activ-Betta Bio-Active Live Gravel" in each of them which states there's no need for cycling, and also, partly, because I've "seeded" the tanks with water from older tanks. The betta fish seem happy and fine. It's been about 2 months for most of the tanks. Can I assume they're cycled? If they are, I want to make sure I keep that healthy water environment if possible during my 3-4 day move from upstate NY to south Georgia. I was planning on draining the tanks and keeping a smaller container of old fish water to seed them once I reset them up in my new house. Also, was planning to use more of the "Activ-Betta Bio Active Live Gravel". Would this be enough to maintain a cycled environment in the tanks? Once a tank has been cycled and drained- do those bacteria live for a while in the tank and is it easier to re-establish a cycle? Thank you so much for any insight into any of these many questions! I appreciate your time and help!


----------



## Aura621 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry! I'm new to this and don't really know how to work this website yet! 
My advice is much like other people's:
1.) get a heater
2.) get a siphon
3.) invest in aquarium salt and water conditioner 
4.) at least 2.5 gallon
5.) water changes will make you and roommates and fish happy 
6.) make sure the decorations have absolutely no hard edges on them. Even plants I thought were "soft" bothered my bettas fins and I had to remove them. The "nylon test" is done by dragging a pair of "nylons"/"tights"/"pantyhose" across the decoration- if it snags- your fish's fins can snag and tear! Not nice! 
7.) It's not as cheap as you think! My largest expenses ended up being all the water conditioners and supplements. The tanks and gravel and decorations, I found on Craigslist and luckily Petco was having their Dollar/Gallon Tank Sale at the time I was looking for tanks. 
8.) Make sure you have some sort of lid for your tank because bettas jump. 
9.) Don't overfeed the fish
10.) Aquarium backgrounds are meant for the OUTSIDE of the tank. We made that mistake and it haunts me to this day because we lost a beautiful male betta with yellow fins and a blue body because he got himself stuck between the background and the wall. I know it sounds dumb but when no one explains to you how devilish bettas are, you don't think on a micro scale like the one they live on. 
Enjoy and brag about your fish!


----------



## Noofjeuh (Jun 5, 2016)

Aura621 said:


> I really appreciate this thread!
> 
> I have some questions! A.) cycling B.) moving long distance with a "cycled" tank
> 
> ...




Ok, I cycle because it keeps a better balance. In my point of view cycling is like when we human




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Noofjeuh (Jun 5, 2016)

Aura621 said:


> I really appreciate this thread!
> 
> I have some questions! A.) cycling B.) moving long distance with a "cycled" tank
> 
> ...






( disregard my last post tapatalk acts unusual. ) 

A. 
Ok, I cycle because it keeps a better balance. In my point of view cycling is like when we humans produce CO2 the trees absorb it and give us oxygen right? Well cyclings absorbs the bad stuff and returns better stuff. 

When everything is balanced out you can have a little more time between your water changes. And the fish are less prone to catch disease. 

When people have to replace all the water it means that in 90% of all cases the fish has caught some disease and the virus is swimming around in the tank. Replacing all the water flushes out the virus and with it our good bacteria. (Basically you flush out all the bad bacteria and treat the survivors with meds until they die. If you do not flush you have to attack all the bacteria in the tank, in most cases the meds would kill your beneficial bacteria anyways. ) 

The smaller the tank, the more work it requires to keep it working and the harder it is to keep it habitants alive. May sound crazy but big is easier to handle. 


( You know when your tanks are cycled when you walk to the store and get your water tested and ammonia levels are 0. Ammonia is the bad bad bad stuff. ) 


B. 
If you can I would take as much water with you as possible. 

If this is not possible however you can just start from scratch. As long as you keep water changes your holy task, especially the first few weeks. The fish should be fine. 

Warning: 
When you get to your new house in Georgia, introduce the fish to their new water SLOWLY. The water in Georgia and the VS is very different, if you just dump them in it they may go into shock. 

Side note: 
Activ-Betta Bio Active Live Gravel", I have actually never heard of this but in my experience in my country everything of equipment that says 'betta' is rubbish. I do not know about this product.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

When I moved my tanks. I kept the filter media wet. The only other thing wet was the gravel, which I covered in plastic bags and set all my equipment on. It took me about a week to get my tank cycled again, but that is also due to the fact that the water here has ammonia in it (about .75ppm), whereas at school it had no ammonia. I like having a cycled tank (only one of mine is cycled so far), because it saves me time and money. Because I don't have to check the water as often or add Prime every day, I save money. Plus, I can push water changes back if I need to so that I can do other things (like homework or work).


----------

